# We have NEW digital cable boxes-more available?



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Our cable company gives out new cable boxes to convert to all digital. They are Sony DMT200HD in Model number.

Cable company wants to 'rent' additional boxes,,,just like the old converter box of years ago. you could save alot by having own box back then.

I wish to put an additional TV in my garage. Can I "BUY" an additional box that is compatible with there system???

OR can I split off another TV about 5 foot away with a splitter and another cable to new one???(Problem I see is box is programed to a code to each brand of TV)


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

4just1don said:


> Our cable company gives out new cable boxes to convert to all digital. They are Sony DMT200HD in Model number.
> 
> Cable company wants to 'rent' additional boxes,,,just like the old converter box of years ago. you could save alot by having own box back then.
> 
> ...


just put a spliter on the in-put to the other tv , now that has to be the input to the tv. get the one that has a slider on it, put the input to input and than each side to each tv , slide one way and that would be the tv that will show picture, and than back to the other side and than the other tv will have picuree , but what is on one will be on the other, i do this at my location , i do my own satalite , have both dish and direct and switch back and forth. i doubt you could get a box that would work.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm going to assume you're connecting the cable box to the TV with an HDMI cable, and the distance to the garage TV isn't too far.


If that is so, what you can do, so both TV's will work at the same time, is get a 1x2 HDMI splitter and then run a second HDMI cable to the garage TV.

Bear in mind that when you turn on, or off, either TV, there will be a momentary loss of picture as the TV's make a new "handshake".


Note: The other mentioned idea won't get you all the channel on the TV the that doesn't have a box connected to it.


----------

